# Regolamento sulla valutazione degli alunni



## Old Giusy (4 Aprile 2009)

Il mese scorso è stato approvato il Regolamento sulla valutazione degli alunni. Vorrei attirare la vostra attenzione su questo passo:

*"Scuola secondaria di I grado (scuola media)* 

Nella scuola secondaria di primo grado gli studenti saranno valutati nelle singole materia con *voti numerici*. Questo metodo di valutazione riguarderà anche l’insegnamento della *musica*.

Anche alle medie l’insegnamento della religione cattolica continuerà ad essere valutato attraverso un giudizio sintetico del docente.

Per essere ammessi all’anno successivo, comunque, sarà necessario avere almeno 6 in ogni materia.

Per la ammissione all’esame di Stato di terza media gli alunni dovranno conseguire la sufficienza in tutte le materie, compreso il voto in condotta.

In sede d’*esame finale *agli *alunni particolarmente meritevoli* che conseguiranno il punteggio di 10 decimi potrà essere assegnata la *lode* dalla commissione che deciderà all’unanimità. 



*Voto in condotta alle scuole medie *
Il voto in condotta nella scuola secondaria di primo grado sarà espresso con un voto numerico accompagnato da una nota di illustrazione e riportato anche in lettere in pagella. "
A parte il voto in condotta, vi sembra normale che un ragazzo debba essere bocciato con una sola insufficienza?
Nella mia scuola (scuola a rischio), l'80% dei ragazzi non sanno parlare bene in italiano nè sanno leggere correttamente, figuriamoci se riescono ad avere la sufficienza in inglese e francese?
Andiamo verso il 6 politico, verso una scuola piatta, che non premia affatto i migliori, verso alunni sempre più sfrontati e senza motivazione allo studio, visto che potranno non studiare ed avere la sufficienza, altrimenti un buon 50% delle nostre classi scomparirebbe...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Aprile 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> A parte il voto in condotta, vi sembra normale che un ragazzo debba essere bocciato con una sola insufficienza?
> Nella mia scuola (scuola a rischio), l'80% dei ragazzi non sanno parlare bene in italiano nè sanno leggere correttamente, figuriamoci se riescono ad avere la sufficienza in inglese e francese?
> Andiamo verso il 6 politico, verso una scuola piatta, che non premia affatto i migliori, verso alunni sempre più sfrontati e senza motivazione allo studio, visto che potranno non studiare ed avere la sufficienza, altrimenti un buon 50% delle nostre classi scomparirebbe...



Mi lasci un po' perplessa... non mi sembra giusto bocciare per una insufficienza ma non mi sembra neanche giusto far passare una manica di ignoranti, perche' se l'80% dei ragazzi di una scuola media non ha la sufficienza neanche in italiano mi cojons!

Dove sta scritto che si debba dare il 6 politico? E' sempre una questione di valutazione


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi lasci un po' perplessa... non mi sembra giusto bocciare per una insufficienza ma non mi sembra neanche giusto far passare una manica di ignoranti, perche' se l'80% dei ragazzi di una scuola media non ha la sufficienza neanche in italiano mi cojons!
> 
> Dove sta scritto che si debba dare il 6 politico? E' sempre una questione di valutazione


Sono ragazzi che vivono in un quartiere particolare, con tanti problemi di disoccupazione, degrado, ignoranza, violenza e immigrati, non basta un anno per insegnare loro a parlare correttamente, diventiamo pazzi per preparare programmi individualizzati ma non riescono a prendere 6 in tutte tutte le materie, perchè dovremmo bocciarli per questo, se poi riescono a passare da un 4 in matematica a 6? Non andrebbero premiati i miglioramenti piuttosto che punire i ragazzi perchè magari in un'altra materia proprio non ce la fanno?
In scuole come queste costringono noi insegnanti al 6 politico, altrimenti bocceremmo metà scuola! Tra le altre cose piccola, già a rischio perdita di cattedre, unico punto di riferimento per questo quartiere.
E chissà quante scuole come questa ci sono!


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Aprile 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Sono ragazzi che vivono in un quartiere particolare, con tanti problemi di disoccupazione, degrado, ignoranza, violenza e immigrati, non basta un anno per insegnare loro a parlare correttamente, diventiamo pazzi per preparare programmi individualizzati ma non riescono a prendere 6 in tutte tutte le materie, perchè dovremmo bocciarli per questo, se poi riescono a passare da un 4 in matematica a 6? Non andrebbero premiati i miglioramenti piuttosto che punire i ragazzi perchè magari in un'altra materia proprio non ce la fanno?
> In scuole come queste costringono noi insegnanti al 6 politico, altrimenti bocceremmo metà scuola! Tra le altre cose piccola, già a rischio perdita di cattedre, unico punto di riferimento per questo quartiere.
> E chissà quante scuole come questa ci sono!


quando ero alle superiori, ricordo che gli insegnanti parlavano di media generale, nel senso che se uno zoppicava in italiano e andava benissimo in matematica, alla fine si aggiustava il tutto facendo una media.
io mi sono sempre salvata così. due in tedesco e nove in matematica e inglese.


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> quando ero alle superiori, ricordo che gli insegnanti parlavano di media generale, nel senso che se uno zoppicava in italiano e andava benissimo in matematica, alla fine si aggiustava il tutto facendo una media.
> io mi sono sempre salvata così. due in tedesco e nove in matematica e inglese.


Ora non è più possibile.
Saresti stata bocciata (alle scuole medie).


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Aprile 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ora non è più possibile.
> Saresti stata bocciata (alle scuole medie).


spero che il consiglio degli insegnanti segua ancora criteri di questo tipo e non solo il protocollo imposto.


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> spero che il consiglio degli insegnanti segua ancora criteri di questo tipo e non solo il protocollo imposto.


Non possiamo Anna, dobbiamo attenerci al Regolamento....


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Aprile 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Non possiamo Anna, dobbiamo attenerci al Regolamento....


ok, ma è assurdo. hai ragione ad essere contaria a questo regolamento.
tenendo conto che insegni in un quartiere particolare appare quanto meno disonesto pretendere la sufficienza in tutte le materie, visto che non tutti possono permettersi lezioni private di italiano o altre materie o, ancora peggio, la scuola non è in grado di fare recuperare agli alunni le carenze all'interno della scuola stessa.


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ok, ma è assurdo. hai ragione ad essere contaria a questo regolamento.
> tenendo conto che insegni in un quartiere particolare appare quanto meno disonesto pretendere la sufficienza in tutte le materie, visto che non tutti possono permettersi lezioni private di italiano o altre materie o, ancora peggio, la scuola non è in grado di fare recuperare agli alunni le carenze all'interno della scuola stessa.


Sono davvero arrabbiata per quanto sta succedendo nel mondo della scuola, e mi sento impotente.
Ho fatto quanto ho potuto, ho partecipato alle assemblee sindacali, ho fatto scioperi e manifestazioni, cos'altro posso fare?
Noi docenti non siamo ascoltati, e, devo ammetterlo, spesso passivi di fronte a certi cambiamenti così assurdi e fuori luogo.
Dovremmo *tutti *rifiutarci di valutare in questo modo, ma quanti dirigenti avranno il coraggio di opporsi?
E come al solito i penalizzati sono i nostri figli, i nostri ragazzi, che perdono ogni giorno di più la fiducia nella scuola e negli insegnanti...


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Aprile 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Sono davvero arrabbiata per quanto sta succedendo nel mondo della scuola, e mi sento impotente.
> Ho fatto quanto ho potuto, ho partecipato alle assemblee sindacali, ho fatto scioperi e manifestazioni, cos'altro posso fare?
> Noi docenti non siamo ascoltati, e, devo ammetterlo, spesso passivi di fronte a certi cambiamenti così assurdi e fuori luogo.
> Dovremmo *tutti *rifiutarci di valutare in questo modo, ma quanti dirigenti avranno il coraggio di opporsi?
> E come al solito i penalizzati sono i nostri figli, i nostri ragazzi, che perdono ogni giorno di più la fiducia nella scuola e negli insegnanti...


ti capisco. tra l'altro un simile metodo di _svalutazione_ non fa altro che rendere gli alunni oggetto della scuola e non più soggetto. è molto triste e non invidio voi, che insegnate con passione e competenza, i ragazzi, e le loro famiglie.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Aprile 2009)

Un 4 in matematica alle media e' recuperabilissimo... per me dire che l'alunno non ce la fa non esiste!


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un 4 in matematica alle media e' recuperabilissimo... per me dire che l'alunno non ce la fa non esiste!


Ti garantisco che se un ragazzo ha gravi problemi familiari e carenze in matematica ha bisogno di essere seguito individualmente.
Certo che può recuperare, ma devono esistere anche le giuste condizioni perchè possa farlo! E comunque, perchè fargli ripetere l'anno perchè ha un 4 in matematica? Perchè siamo così rigidi su questi argomenti e lasciamo correre altre cose, tipo la mancanza di fondi per i corsi di recupero? Ben venga l'individualizzazione dei curricoli, ma che sia organizzata e non solo un bel termine con cui riempirsi la bocca!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Aprile 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Sono davvero arrabbiata per quanto sta succedendo nel mondo della scuola, e mi sento impotente.
> Ho fatto quanto ho potuto, ho partecipato alle assemblee sindacali, ho fatto scioperi e manifestazioni, cos'altro posso fare?
> Noi docenti non siamo ascoltati, e, devo ammetterlo, spesso passivi di fronte a certi cambiamenti così assurdi e fuori luogo.
> Dovremmo *tutti *rifiutarci di valutare in questo modo, ma quanti dirigenti avranno il coraggio di opporsi?
> E come al solito i penalizzati sono i nostri figli, i nostri ragazzi, che perdono ogni giorno di più la fiducia nella scuola e negli insegnanti...


Basta ribellarsi e seguire criteri di valutazione diversi. E soprattutto seguire percorsi e adottare metodi diversi.
Don Milani l'aveva già detto. 
La scuola è cambiata da quei tempi non per delle leggi, ma per l'impegno degli insegnanti che hanno costruito una scuola diversa fregandosene di quanto imponevano leggi che non consideravano i bisogni dei ragazzi.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Basta ribellarsi e seguire criteri di valutazione diversi. E soprattutto seguire percorsi e adottare metodi diversi.
> Don Milani l'aveva già detto.
> La scuola è cambiata da quei tempi non per delle leggi, ma per l'impegno degli insegnanti che hanno costruito una scuola diversa fregandosene di quanto imponevano leggi che non consideravano i bisogni dei ragazzi.


ed è quello che nella mia scuola facevano tranquillamente tantissimi anni fa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ed è quello che nella mia scuola facevano tranquillamente tantissimi anni fa.


A parte che la valutazione oggettiva è un'utopia ...si valuta quel che si decide di valutare e nel modo in cui si vuole valutare.
Se è apparentemente semplice valutare, ad esempio, quante operazioni corrette vengono eseguite su un numero di operazioni assegnate, bisogna pure considerare quali difficoltà contengono le operazioni.
Figuriamoci quanto è complicato e, di conseguenza soggettivo, valutare un testo.
Ma soprattutto è difficilissimo insegnare perché produrre un testo richiede il controllo di moltissimi fattori contemporaneamente e sottolineare le difficoltà sintattiche o ortografiche non può che inibire l'espressione del pensiero.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Aprile 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ti garantisco che se un ragazzo ha gravi problemi familiari e carenze in matematica ha bisogno di essere seguito individualmente.
> Certo che può recuperare, ma devono esistere anche le giuste condizioni perchè possa farlo! E comunque, perchè fargli ripetere l'anno perchè ha un 4 in matematica? Perchè siamo così rigidi su questi argomenti e lasciamo correre altre cose, tipo la mancanza di fondi per i corsi di recupero? Ben venga l'individualizzazione dei curricoli, ma che sia organizzata e non solo un bel termine con cui riempirsi la bocca!


Ma la scuola non puo' entrare nelle famiglie e nelle loro situazioni e prendere per mano ogni singolo alunno che abbia dei problemi che non sia legati alla capacita' di apprendere... altrimenti carissimi potete anche chiudere i battenti.

Tra l'altro non credo si faccia un favore al ragazzo col 4 in matematica che si trascinera' le lacune alle superiori e peggio ancora credera' di potersela comunque cavare anche piu' in la... ma questo non e' detto perche' il prossimo professore potrebbe sbattersene altamente e allora si che si demoralizza lo studente o peggio si credera' vittima di un professore che "non capisce".

Posso anche capire il tuo disappunto perche' tu sei in buona fede, ma il sistema che vorresti applicare tu lascia spazio a troppe interpretazioni e viene influenzato da fattori che con la scuola non c'entrano un fico secco. 
Inoltre la scuola deve evere un metro di valutazione unitario che vale da Cagliari a Milano e l'unico e' quello numerico.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A parte che la valutazione oggettiva è un'utopia ...si valuta quel che si decide di valutare e nel modo in cui si vuole valutare.
> Se è apparentemente semplice valutare, ad esempio, quante operazioni corrette vengono eseguite su un numero di operazioni assegnate, bisogna pure considerare quali difficoltà contengono le operazioni.
> Figuriamoci quanto è complicato e, di conseguenza soggettivo, valutare un testo.
> Ma soprattutto è difficilissimo insegnare perché produrre un testo richiede il controllo di moltissimi fattori contemporaneamente e sottolineare le difficoltà sintattiche o ortografiche non può che inibire l'espressione del pensiero.


la metti giù dura... 
pretendere la perfezione ortografica e, dio mio... quella sintattica, è cosa da terza liceo classico, ma non certo da prima media, ancor meglio se anticipata da un carente quinquennio alla scuola elementare.
trovo molto sensata la preoccupazione di Giusy, soprattutto in ragione del fatto che i Programmi debbano essere rispettati anche a dispetto delle carenze, direi quasi omogenee, che perdurano soprattutto in realtà come quella da lei descritta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> la metti giù dura...
> pretendere la perfezione ortografica e, dio mio... quella sintattica, è cosa da terza liceo classico, ma non certo da prima media, ancor meglio se anticipata da un carente quinquennio alla scuola elementare.
> trovo molto sensata la preoccupazione di Giusy, soprattutto in ragione del fatto che i Programmi vadano rispettati anche a dispetto delle carenze, direi quasi omogenee, che perdurano soprattutto in realtà come quella da lei descritta.


 Infatti non la pretendo.
Sottolineavo proprio le difficiltà di insegnamento e valutazione.

Quello che mi preoccupa sono le nuove generazioni di insegnanti.
Chiaramente non è il caso di Giusy, ma stanno arrivando mote insegnanti totalmente impreparate, supponenti e con nessuna voglia di lavorare e impegnarsi.
Dovrebbero essere i giovani ad aver energia e fantasia per sperimentare, ma, per impreparazione loro, trovano sicurezza in medologie vecchie e in contenuti rigidi.
La mia generazione e la precedente ha innovato la scuola facendo ore e ore in più di studio e con i ragazzi, ora vogliono recuperare ogni cinque minuti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi domando perché i ragazzi più preparati rifiutino l'idea di fare gli insegnanti anche quando l'alternativa non è un impiego ben pagato, ma un lavoro in un callcenter.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti non la pretendo.
> Sottolineavo proprio le difficiltà di insegnamento e valutazione.
> 
> Quello che mi preoccupa sono le nuove generazioni di insegnanti.
> ...


non insegno quindi posso solo andare a spanne ma diciamo che la demotivazione ha radici nelle scarse risorse che lo stato destina -ormai- alla Pubblica Istruzione, considerandola alla stregua di uno spreco statale pari ai vecchi istituti statali ormai soppressi. la scuola non rende in termini di entrate/spese e quindi, vista la mentalità iper liberista di cui è imperniato il nostro Establishment, finirà per diventare non più un luogo dove creare cultura, oltre a mantenerla, ma un luogo in cui fare passare il tempo ai ragazzi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non insegno quindi posso solo andare a spanne ma diciamo che la demotivazione ha radici nelle scarse risorse che lo stato destina -ormai- alla Pubblica Istruzione, considerandola alla stregua di uno spreco statale pari ai vecchi istituti statali ormai soppressi. la scuola non rende in termini di entrate/spese e quindi, vista la mentalità iper liberista di cui è imperniato il nostro Establishment, finirà per diventare non più un luogo dove creare cultura, oltre a mantenerla, ma un luogo in cui fare passare il tempo ai ragazzi.


 Ma non si è mai investito sulla scuola!
Credo che sia l'unico luogo di lovoro dove chi ci lavora ci mette del suo per l'acquisto degli strumenti del mestiere ...a volte persino i gessi!
Forse la mentalità iperliberista si è diffusa al punto da pensare che valga la pena di lavorare solo in un luogo che produce profitto e fa preferire altri lavori.
Poi le scelte del governo attuale sono in parte dettate da quella mentalità, in parte da ignoranza, in parte da disprezzo nei confronti di chi ha difficoltà, in parte dalla presunzione che fa considerare cultura solo quella che loro sono in grado di dominare. In ogni caso sono sono scelte dannose per tutti.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non si è mai investito sulla scuola!
> Credo che sia l'unico luogo di lovoro dove chi ci lavora ci mette del suo per l'acquisto degli strumenti del mestiere ...a volte persino i gessi!
> Forse la mentalità iperliberista si è diffusa al punto da pensare che valga la pena di lavorare solo in un luogo che produce profitto e fa preferire altri lavori.
> Poi le scelte del governo attuale sono in parte dettate da quella mentalità, in parte da ignoranza, in parte da disprezzo nei confronti di chi ha difficoltà, in parte dalla presunzione che fa considerare cultura solo quella che loro sono in grado di dominare. In ogni caso sono sono scelte dannose per tutti.


vero.. e i danni non si vedono che a distanza di tempo, purtroppo.


----------



## Iago (5 Aprile 2009)

capisco perfettamente il discorso di Giusy...ci sono scuole in certi territori che non si possono immaginare a che livelli stanno...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> capisco perfettamente il discorso di Giusy...ci sono scuole in certi territori che non si possono immaginare a che livelli stanno...


secondo me questa non dovrebbe essere una giustificazione per formare un popolo di ignoranti.
puoi fare loro il "regalo" e farli arrivare immeritatamente alle superiori, ma lì il loro percorso scolastico si fermerà. se non hai di base una buona preparazione (le elementari sono secondo me le scuole fondamentali) non vai avanti.
certo che un ragazzino venga bocciato perché ha l'insufficienza magari in musica, mi sembra una immensa stronzata... ma ci sono materie, come l'italiano e la matematica, che dovrebbero essere considerate fondamentali.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Aprile 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Il mese scorso è stato approvato il Regolamento sulla valutazione degli alunni. Vorrei attirare la vostra attenzione su questo passo:
> 
> *"Scuola secondaria di I grado (scuola media)*
> 
> ...


Scusa Giusy ma non mi scandalizzo affatto.

Era così anche un tempo e in ciò che hai riportato non si parla dei cd. esami di riparazione (che tornano oggi in auge dopo i famosi "debiti").

Inoltre scusami ma trovo scandaloso che in 1^ media non si sappia leggere scrivere e far di conto...non vedi che trova conferma quanto han scritto prima, ovvero che si trascinano lacune che possono poi solo incancrenirsi e si rimanda solo il momento della "verifica" sulle possibilità di anmdar avanti?

Meglio bocciare quando si è ancora nella scuola dell'obbligo che non quando l'alternativa è fargli abbandonare gli studi perchè tanto non ce la può fare...


----------

